# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  واخيييييرررررا ..لقينا شي على الشباب ...تعالوا شوفوه

## منيرة الظلام

وأخيرا لقينا شي على الشباب


الخواصالفيزيائية

# يتجمد عقله اذا شاف بنت وخصوصاً حلوة.. 

# يتصبب عرقاً اذا واعد بنت وجاب معه صديقة احلى منة.. 

# ينكمش خوفاً لوشاف أخو البنت يمشي وراهاااااااااااااا.. 

# شديد حلاوة السان وشديد مرارة القلب.. 

----------------------------------------------------- 

الخواصالكميائية: 

# يصدا لو البنت ما اعطتة وجة في السوق.. 

# يتأكسد لوحب بنت اذكى منة(اكيد بتكون اذكى منة).. 

# يتحلل إلى عنصر الهليوم وثاني اكسد الكربون إذ البنت عطتة نص وجة.. 

# عضو خامل جداً وليس له دور في الحياة.. 

# إذ اتحد مع عنصر فلزي اخر فأنة يسبب انفجارا هائلا.. 

# عنصر لا تدور حوله الاكترونات لذالك هو يدور حولهااااا.. 

# عنصر مهب حلو بس يكون حلو كيف يعني* أسال الصالونات.. 

--------------------------------------------------------- 

*** تحذيـــر: *** 

عنصر ممنوع الاقتراب منة فهو مثل الأفعى ناعم الملمس 
سمه قاتل لذالك ننصح البنات بالامتناع عنه. 

------------------------------------------------------- 
عاشو عاشو 
يلا يا الشباااب ,,هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ردو لاه ,,,بس من غير زعل خع

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

[rainbow]مشكوووووووووووووووووورة على المرور 
بس وينهم الشباب[/rainbow]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff: 
بس والله حرام ما وفيتهم حقهم

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (41):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
*** تحذيـــر: *** 

عنصر ممنوع الاقتراب منة فهو مثل الأفعى ناعم الملمس 
سمه قاتل لذالك ننصح البنات بالامتناع عنه


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سوالفكو  :Db465236ff: 
ع كل الله يبسطكوا ويهنيكوا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## المتميزة

# يصدا لو البنت ما اعطتة وجة في السوق.. 

# يتأكسد لوحب بنت اذكى منة(اكيد بتكون اذكى منة).. 

# يتحلل إلى عنصر الهليوم وثاني اكسد الكربون إذ البنت عطتة نص وجة.. 

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## المالك الحزين

*** تحذيـــر: *** 

عنصر ممنوع الاقتراب منة فهو مثل الأفعى ناعم الملمس 
سمه قاتل لذالك ننصح البنات بالامتناع عنه. 


شيئ رائع منير الظلام شكرا

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] قوية 
الموضوع حلو كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتر [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

فعلاً :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

جنس غريب الاطوار :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مفروض تكونوا من سكان المشتري مش الارض :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> فعلاً
> 
> جنس غريب الاطوار
> 
> مفروض تكونوا من سكان المشتري مش الارض


لا انتو الغرباء والله والدليل بالموضوع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا انتو الغرباء والله والدليل بالموضوع


[align=center] 
حكتيلي موضوع :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center] 
> حكتيلي موضوع
> [/align]


عادي عادي يا غريب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> عادي عادي يا غريب


 
[align=center] 
ما غريب الا انتو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هو الواحد بيحكي عنكم شي بتروحوا بتحكولوا نفس شي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اما نسوان والله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center] 
> ما غريب الا انتو
> 
> هو الواحد بيحكي عنكم شي بتروحوا بتحكولوا نفس شي
> 
> اما نسوان والله
> [/align]


خلص  والله انت *Bizarre  *

----------


## ayhamco

نسيتي شغله انه دايما بتهاوش هو وابوه ثلاث مرات في اليوم مثل فرض الصلاه :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خلص والله انت *Bizarre*


 
[align=center] 
لا يا شيخه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

صايره تحكي انجليزي كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

حافظيتها و جاي تسمعيها عندي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

روحي نامي يا بنت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> نسيتي شغله انه دايما بتهاوش هو وابوه ثلاث مرات في اليوم مثل فرض الصلاه


 
[align=center] 
شكلك غبي بالصلاه يا ولد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الصلاه 5 مرات باليوم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ayhamco

> [align=center] 
> شكلك غبي بالصلاه يا ولد
> 
> الصلاه 5 مرات باليوم
> [/align]


لا ياغبي لانه عند الفجر والعشاء وقت راحه :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center] 
> لا يا شيخه
> 
> صايره تحكي انجليزي كمان
> 
> حافظيتها و جاي تسمعيها عندي
> 
> روحي نامي يا بنت
> [/align]


*Je parle français*
يا *Bizarre  *

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا ياغبي لانه عند الفجر والعشاء وقت راحه


 
[align=center] 
طيب روح نام انت الثاني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *Je parle français*
> يا *Bizarre*


 
[align=center] 
كمان فرنسي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

[align=center] 
ثقافتك كبيره عين الله عليكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center] 
> كمان فرنسي
> [/align]
> 
> [align=center] 
> ثقافتك كبيره عين الله عليكي
> [/align]


 
merciiiiiiii  :Db465236ff: 
الدليل على انكم غرباء الاطوار اللي صار في اقل من دقيقة بينك وبين ayhamco   :Db465236ff: 
الله يعينكم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> merciiiiiiii 
> الدليل على انكم غرباء الاطوار اللي صار في اقل من دقيقة بينك وبين ayhamco 
> الله يعينكم


 
[align=center] 
شو بدك فيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هاد مش محسوب علينا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ayhamco

> merciiiiiiii 
> الدليل على انكم غرباء الاطوار اللي صار في اقل من دقيقة بينك وبين ayhamco 
> الله يعينكم


والله يا ست ميرفا ما شفت اشي غريب الاطوار مثل ما تفضلتي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center] 
> شو بدك فيه
> 
> هاد مش محسوب علينا
> [/align]


 
بتعرف انو الغرباء ما بيعرفوا انهم غرباء   :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله يا ست ميرفا ما شفت اشي غريب الاطوار مثل ما تفضلتي


شو تفضلت انا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

> شو تفضلت انا


سلامتك ولا اشي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بتعرف انو الغرباء ما بيعرفوا انهم غرباء


[align=center] 


مثلك يعني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

على كل حال مشكلتك بسيطه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و محلوله ان شاء الله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انت تعبانه شوي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكلها الحياه مأثره عليكي كثير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اشربي كاسة يانسون و نامي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و بكره بتصحي بخير ان شاء الله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يشفيكي يا رب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> سلامتك ولا اشي


اه افتكرت  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center] 
> 
> 
> مثلك يعني
> 
> على كل حال مشكلتك بسيطه
> 
> و محلوله ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


انصحك حالك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

> اه افتكرت


لا تفكري كثير بتضعفي :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا تفري كثير بتضعفي


ما  فهمتك يا غريب  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انصحك حالك


[align=center] 
انا بخير و الحمد لله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس انتِ شكلك كثير تعبانه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يشفيكي و من يحميكي ياختي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بدي اجييبلك شيخ يقرا عليكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ayhamco

> ما فهمتك يا غريب


ما غريب الا الشيطان اذا ما عندك خبر انا اقدم منك عالمنتدى يا معروفه :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center] 
> انا بخير و الحمد لله
> 
> بس انتِ شكلك كثير تعبانه
> 
> الله يشفيكي و من يحميكي ياختي
> 
> بدي اجييبلك شيخ يقرا عليكي
> [/align]


وفر على نفسك  :Db465236ff: 
اكيد الحبس اثر عليك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
كيفك أيهمكو .. وين ما بتبين إلك زمان  :Smile:  


وانت وصاحبك خالد الي شغال بالناس من الصبح انا مو حكيت قوووووووووووم ع كتبكم .. ضيع ضيع العلامات العاليه عليك ياخالد ... وضل احكي امتحاني صعب مو عارف كيف بندرس  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> وفر على نفسك 
> اكيد الحبس اثر عليك


 
[align=center] 
بس انا طلعت من زمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و غصب عنكم يا جنس حوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خفتوا مني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> ما غريب الا الشيطان اذا ما عندك خبر انا اقدم منك عالمنتدى يا معروفه


اكيد انت اقدم مني  :Icon31: 
مين قلك اني معروفه ؟؟  :Db465236ff: 
وما بقصد غريب انك  انت  جديد هون 
بقصد  انكم انتو بالحياه  غرباء  :Db465236ff: 
فهمت ؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

> [align=center]
> كيفك أيهمكو .. وين ما بتبين إلك زمان  
> 
> 
> وانت وصاحبك خالد الي شغال بالناس من الصبح انا مو حكيت قوووووووووووم ع كتبكم .. ضيع ضيع العلامات العاليه عليك ياخالد ... وضل احكي امتحاني صعب مو عارف كيف بندرس 
> [/align]


اهلين والله نور المنتدى بوجودك يا جوري .انتي كيفك؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا بخير يا ايات

بس والله في واحد خانقني كثير بالمنتدى

و بدي اعرف شو سولافته

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center] 
> بس انا طلعت من زمان
> 
> و غصب عنكم يا جنس حوا
> 
> خفتوا مني
> [/align]


شو خفنا ؟؟  :Db465236ff: 
ما قلتلك انك غريب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

> اكيد انت اقدم مني 
> مين قلك اني معروفه ؟؟ 
> وما بقصد غريب انك انت جديد هون 
> بقصد انكم انتو بالحياه غرباء 
> فهمت ؟


كيف يعني غرباء ....شايفيتنا بنمشي على ايدينا يعني؟؟؟

----------


## آلجوري

> انا بخير يا ايات
> 
> بس والله في واحد خانقني كثير بالمنتدى
> 
> و بدي اعرف شو سولافته


 
انا بخير الحمد لله ايهم   :Smile:  شكرا إلك  :Smile: 

مين هاد خالد ؟؟!!

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو خفنا ؟؟ 
> ما قلتلك انك غريب


[align=center] 
اه خفتوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا بخير الحمد لله ايهم  شكرا إلك  
> 
> مين هاد خالد ؟؟!!


 
[align=center] 
بعدين بحكيلك :Icon31: 

بس والله انه ختقني كثير :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> كيف يعني غرباء ....شايفيتنا بنمشي على ايدينا يعني؟؟؟


 
شي قريب من هيك  :Db465236ff: 
انا عذراكم لانكم منكو عارفين حالكم  :Eh S(2): 
الله يشفيكم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شي قريب من هيك 
> انا عذراكم لانكم منكو عارفين حالكم 
> الله يشفيكم


 
[align=center] 
احنا احسن منكم بالف مره يا غرباء :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ayhamco

> انا بخير الحمد لله ايهم  شكرا إلك  
> 
> مين هاد خالد ؟؟!!


ما بعرف.بس لما سالت الشباب عنه حكولي واحد اهبل وعالبركه....الله يعينه :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayhamco

> شي قريب من هيك 
> انا عذراكم لانكم منكو عارفين حالكم 
> الله يشفيكم


شايفه بالله ...الله يعينا والله انا مساكين ....ولا شو رايك ايات؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center] 
> احنا احسن منكم بالف مره يا غرباء
> [/align]


 
بشو يا عيني ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
راي كل الناس مساكين أنا والله يعين كل واحد على بلوته .. ويلا على صلاة المغرب .. سلام  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و انا بدي اصلي و اشوف كيف بدي احل المشكله الي انا فيها :Icon31: 

سلام :Icon31:

----------


## ayhamco

ميرفا انا بدي اغادر المنتدى هلا بنحكي بعدين بس يا ريت انك ما تزعلي لاني كنت امزح .بااااااااااي ل :SnipeR (62): لجميييع

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> راي كل الناس مساكين أنا والله يعين كل واحد على بلوته .. ويلا على صلاة المغرب .. سلام 
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 




> و انا بدي اصلي و اشوف كيف بدي احل المشكله الي انا فيها
> 
> سلام


مع السلامه وان شاء الله تنحل مشكلتك   :Icon31: 




> ميرفا انا بدي اغادر المنتدى هلا بنحكي بعدين بس يا ريت انك ما تزعلي لاني كنت امزح .بااااااااااي للجميييع


اكيد بعرف انك بتمزح يا ayhamco   :Icon31: 



الله معكم  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

حاسهم لقو لقيه يتسلو فيها

اي في كثير شغلات ما بتصير معنا

قال الشباب ما بتدور وراه مالبنات 


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]ان ليكدكن عظيم 

انتم إلى طلعتو آدم من الجنة 

ما حدا بقدرلكم  :Bl (14): 
[/align]

----------


## منيرة الظلام

لالالالالالالا موش احنا ولا ما بتعرف قصة سيدنا ادم

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## anoucha

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

غريب عجيب :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمدعمرالرياحنه

ملاحظة هامة :
                          مش كل اصايعك واحد 
                                                              وب،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،س
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## المتميزة

:Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

لا والف لا احنا ماحد بيعمل هيك معنا 

احنا الشباب 

وما رح طالعوا معنا

هيدا وعد :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

[CENTER]ماشاء الله فرحانات لانكم لقيتو اشي علينا
طيب روحن شوفن صفاتكن في موضوع صفات المرأة
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (30): [/CENTER]

----------


## teshrien_tears

عنصر ممنوع الاقتراب منة فهو مثل الأفعى ناعم الملمس 
سمه قاتل لذالك ننصح البنات بالامتناع عنه. 


والله قليل عليهم

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم لزوجاته: إنكن لتكفرن.. قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها "أونكفر يا رسول الله؟" .. قال عليه السلام: إنكن لتكفرن العشير.. فهو لكن خير ، فإن رأين منه تقصيرا قلن ما رأينا منك خيرا قط!!!
صدقت يا رسول الله


[align=center][/align] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Bl (3):

----------


## الخمايسة

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## ???... why ...???

كلامك جارح بصراحة انا مت موتة ما في بعدها ولا في قبلها 

بس ممكن كل شخص او كل فصيلة تحكي عن حالها عشان ما في حد احسن من حد في الفاسد وفي الصالح كل حسب تخصصة 

يعني مثل انتي : منيرة الظلام منوين جبتي اسمك هاد اذا ما كنتي تسهري في الليل  :Db465236ff:  بس مين غير زعل 

بس بصراحة انا واحد من الشباب يالي بدهم ضرب  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## الخمايسة

بدون زعل خلينا نحلل عقل البنت يا منيرة الظلام
[imgl]http://upload.kiwan.net/uploads/images/kiwan-c8cff04d52.jpg[/imgl]

----------


## الخمايسة

[imgr]http://www.mzaeen.net/gallery_files/uJc70665.jpg[/imgr]

----------


## الخمايسة

[imgr]http://img102.herosh.com/2009/05/14/721588259.jpg[/imgr]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Db465236ff: 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ???... why ...???

:Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (51):  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ???... why ...???

> بدون زعل خلينا نحلل عقل البنت يا منيرة الظلام
> [imgl]http://upload.kiwan.net/uploads/images/kiwan-c8cff04d52.jpg[/imgl]


 

والله انك جبت يالي ما بينجاب 

يا خمايسة 

تسلم علي الموخ بس هو علي فكرة اصغر من هيك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*** تحذيـــر: *** 

عنصر ممنوع الاقتراب منة فهو مثل الأفعى ناعم الملمس 
سمه قاتل لذالك ننصح البنات بالامتناع عنه. 

الله يسامحك 

 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## renah

حرام عليكوا والله الشباب مساكين والقط بياكل عشاهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هاهاهااااااا
شو افاعي الافاعي لما تشوفهم بتهرب بتخاف يقرصوها او يبخ سمهم عليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 عموما فيزيائيه ..كيميائيه ...مش بينا يا شباب والله انت الخير والبركه شكلوا البنات ساحرينلكم؟؟؟؟حتى تتصرفوا هاي التصرفات الي ما فيها جنس الوعي؟؟؟؟؟الله يهديكوا وما تعبروهن وشوفوا كيف البنات بصيرن ؟؟؟؟؟مش افاعي ؟؟؟اسود :Bl (24):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## ???... why ...???

> حرام عليكوا والله الشباب مساكين والقط بياكل عشاهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هاهاهااااااا
> شو افاعي الافاعي لما تشوفهم بتهرب بتخاف يقرصوها او يبخ سمهم عليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عموما فيزيائيه ..كيميائيه ...مش بينا يا شباب والله انت الخير والبركه شكلوا البنات ساحرينلكم؟؟؟؟حتى تتصرفوا هاي التصرفات الي ما فيها جنس الوعي؟؟؟؟؟الله يهديكوا وما تعبروهن وشوفوا كيف البنات بصيرن ؟؟؟؟؟مش افاعي ؟؟؟اسود


 


والله البنات بدهم واحد يربي مش واحد يحن يا رينية

بس هاد واقع وشكرا علي الايضاح

----------


## ro7i

laaaaaaaaa 7ram 3likoooo

----------


## شذى الياسمين

في وجهة نظر بالموضوع ..  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ro7i

شو مالكو انزلين بالشباب وانتو نسيتو حالكو يا صبايا :SnipeR (83):

----------

